# New Mr. Flapper Episode - The Treats Are Broken ..



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

This one cracked me up .. I think it is one of the best. Mr. Flapper's Mom is really, really busy right now, so I am butting in and posting this link .. enjoy!

http://mrflapper.com/070916.htm

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

HOW FUNNY! Many thanks for posting Terry!!

Been a long time since we've seen Flapper and the gang!

Chewy is a real cutie!

Sure glad their treats weren't "broken!"

Hugs and Scritches to ALL

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh how funny. 
Thanks for the laugh.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

LOL  

May their belly's be filled (with treats) ...happily ever after!


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

That was great! I loved the little baby ducky picture at the bottom how cute, I heart baby duckies, my bathroom is rubber duckies.. ahem you know for the kids lol


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

ROFL as usual. She does the absolute best captions!!! I just love the updates.


----------



## theAussie (Jun 3, 2007)

*been a fan for ages*

Ahhhh - I have been a Mr Flapper fan for ages, thanks to someone putting links on ST now and then  I am a real fan of animal pics and funny captions. It's something I truly love to do myself but I know I am in the midst of the best animal newletter/captions available online.

My Mum had ducks, she would love to see these. But she is not really sure what a PC is. I wish it came out in mag form so I could buy her the updates  

love and light
Susan In Tasmania Australia - that's the bit that is down under 'down under' and looks like the shape of ................................................


----------

